
AirDropper lets people put files into your Dropbox without signing up - hko
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/09/04/airdropper-lets-people-put-files-into-your-dropbox-without-s/
======
bjonathan
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1608851>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1614834>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1656422>

